# "Ursus Horribilis"



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Griz being delisted


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

http://billingsgazette.com/news/stat...c675d8c3d.html


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My column on the subject will be published tomorrow. To the antis, science is always attacked with emotion. Trouble is, their strategy has paid off well for their respective bureaucracies. Wildlife always loses when USFWS funds are used in courts rather than in the wild.

Time to lawyer up. Heck, the wolf issue is still being fought but that's the trouble with the ESA. No teeth.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

This Joke is meant for Boy Scouts.

The National Park Rangers are advising hikers in Glacier National Park and other Rocky Mountain parks to be alert for bears and take extra precautions to avoid an encounter.
They advise park visitors to wear little bells on their clothes so they make noise when hiking. The bell noise allows bears to hear them coming from a distance and not be startled by a hiker accidentally sneaking up on them. This might cause a bear to charge.
Visitors should also carry a pepper spray can just in case a bear is encountered. Spraying the pepper into the air will irritate the bear's sensitive nose and it will run away.
It is also a good idea to keep an eye out for fresh bear scat so you have an idea if bears are in the area. People should be able to recognize the difference between black bear and grizzly bear scat.
Black bear droppings are smaller and often contain berries, leaves, and possibly bits of fur. Grizzly bear droppings tend to contain small bells and smell of pepper.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah. Columbus told me that one.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Times sure have changed since the tree huggers have taken the country with all their feelings. When I was pack'in the trails in and out of the east side of Yellowstone Park in the "70's"--- the park rangers "wanted" us wranglers and guides to shoot any wolfs on sight--- and if a grizzly came into a camp--- make it a dead bear.

Folks that lived and worked there knew how to manage the wildlife--- now its quit the cluster.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

tru dat!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Fish and Game Director Virgil Moore's statement on Interior Secretary Ryan Zinke's announcement delisting Yellowstone grizzly bears
By Roger Phillips, Public Information Specialist 
Thursday, June 22, 2017 - 1:57 PM MDT

The delisting of Yellowstone grizzly bears is a conservation success, and we are proud of the role that the states and local communities have played in grizzly bear conservation. A team of federal and state scientists has monitored and researched the Greater Yellowstone population for a long time, and their efforts have documented a robust and viable population for well over a decade.

People are already asking about hunting. The decision about whether there's going to be limited grizzly hunting in Idaho is one for down the road, and that decision would rely on recommendations of Fish and Game's professional wildlife managers, coordination with our neighboring states, and public discussion.

We've given careful thought to management of the Yellowstone grizzly population after delisting. Idaho, Wyoming and Montana have agreements in place for continued coordination, along with federal land managers, to ensure we manage bears responsibly and sustainably.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those bears are gonna be big money makers for the DOW's in the above mentioned states when they put in a limited license draw.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah . but they'll never recoup the money that was wasted saving them.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

If it follows you up the tree...it's a black bear. If it knocks the tree over...it's a grizz. Good luck.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Times sure have changed since the tree huggers have taken the country with all their feelings. When I was pack'in the trails in and out of the east side of Yellowstone Park in the "70's"--- the park rangers "wanted" us wranglers and guides to shoot any wolfs on sight--- and if a grizzly came into a camp--- make it a dead bear.
> 
> Folks that lived and worked there knew how to manage the wildlife--- now its quit the cluster.
> 
> awprint:


No different here cat .. bears put on the list and protected heavy . There was a magical number that we supposedly had to reach for a season to be reinstated .. been there done that and all of a sudden that number needed grows because the " scientists arent sure that was accurate ..What ? you dont believe that we now have large numbers of bears living 50 miles out on the prairies because of over crowding in the mountains ? Or do you not WANT to hear that because it goes against the granola munchers ideals .I know of one warden that retired early because he was tired of babysitting G bears all summer instead of active duty where he was really needed . The problem is the same every where , animal rights activists have way to much clout and any political party here in Alberta that would dare reopen a season would be commiting suicide . So like you say the locals deal with problems that may arise .. SSS. and life goes on . :frusty:


----------

